
Is Now Illegal - g3ol4d0
http://isnowillegal.com
======
olegkikin
[https://storage.googleapis.com/is-now-
illegal.appspot.com/gi...](https://storage.googleapis.com/is-now-
illegal.appspot.com/gifs/JAVASCRIPT.gif)

~~~
russelluresti
[http://share.isnowillegal.com/goto](http://share.isnowillegal.com/goto)

~~~
ahazred8ta
[http://share.isnowillegal.com/Memeing](http://share.isnowillegal.com/Memeing)

------
ocdtrekkie
This is kinda cool.

So, as you type into the bar, it adds what you're typing to the URL. And this
is fine. But what isn't fine, is that the way they did this adds to your page
history... for each and every character.

So, when I type "Things", and then decide to back out back to HN, I have to
press back seven times.

~~~
brunolemos
Thanks, fixed it!

------
richardboegli
[http://isnowillegal.com/?Facebook](http://isnowillegal.com/?Facebook)

Facebook is now illegal.....

------
ed_db
Wish you had the option/switch to say "Are Now Illegal" as well as the default
"Is Now Illegal".

------
mauriciogior
I suggest to have the option to type any text, without the "Illegal" part

------
firefoxd
Well we must have broken it. Wouldn't give me a response after 5 minutes

~~~
brunolemos
YES U BROKE IT too many simultaneous connections. We are working to make it up
again. Thanks.

------
moshiasri
guys the word count is to short at least let it be about 14 characters.

~~~
moshiasri
For a sentence like 'ORANGE POTUS' or Intelligence'

------
snowpanda
Makes me wonder how old the creators are. This is kindergarten behavior.

~~~
russelluresti
[http://share.isnowillegal.com/snowpanda](http://share.isnowillegal.com/snowpanda)

